# help!! gusty very slow.i think xgl prob



## abhinandh (Oct 28, 2007)

my intel 845 card ran feisty very smoothly and i also had compiz installed.
i upgraded to gutsy in morning and the video was very crappy and so slow
after a bit researching i found that gusty starts "xgl" by default on my card!!!!
how do i change it.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 28, 2007)

remove xserver-xgl package via synaptic.edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf accordingly to work with default Xorg AIGLX.
since i am on Debian,not sure with xserver-xgl is the package name.

also maintain minimum packages that are useful to you and remove/purge other packages during house keeping system.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 28, 2007)

Or maybe just disable Desktop Effects for the time being?


----------



## abhinandh (Oct 28, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> remove xserver-xgl package via synaptic.edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf accordingly to work with default Xorg AIGLX.
> .


ok i removed the xgl package.but how yo configure xorg aiglx.i have no direct rendering now.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 28, 2007)

DRI is supported for sure for onboard intel,infact intel cards are best supported in Linux.if u can,paste ur /etc/X11/xorg.conf  .
have ur net connxn ON,then apt-get update ,
u need to make sure u have xserver-xorg-video-i810 or xserver-xorg-video-intel installed and in xorg.conf u have to use that.


----------



## abhinandh (Oct 28, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> DRI is supported for sure for onboard intel,infact intel cards are best supported in Linux.if u can,paste ur /etc/X11/xorg.conf  .
> have ur net connxn ON,then apt-get update ,
> u need to make sure u have xserver-xorg-video-i810 or xserver-xorg-video-intel installed and in xorg.conf u have to use that.



heres my xorg.conf.both the packages you told are installed



> # xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
> #
> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
> # values from the debconf database.
> ...


----------



## praka123 (Oct 28, 2007)

OK.
the best method is written in ur xorg.conf itself.
do a 
	
	



```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
```
if it errx,
replace with below xorg.conf -expecting that xserver-intel is installed.

also wacom tablet are u using?expecting not.

then restart gdm after replacing xorg.conf also,if X fails starting edit xorg.conf   modes delete the 1280x entry.

```
# xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
# sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"
FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"
FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
  # path to defoma fonts
 FontPath        "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
       Load    "i2c"
       Load    "bitmap"
       Load    "ddc"
       Load    "dri"
       Load    "extmod"
       Load    "freetype"
       Load    "glx"
       Load    "int10"
       Load    "vbe"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Identifier "Generic Keyboard"
Driver "kbd"
Option "CoreKeyboard"
Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
Option "XkbModel" "pc101"
Option "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Identifier "Configured Mouse"
Driver "mouse"
Option "CorePointer"
Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"
Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
Identifier "Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
Driver "intel"
BusID "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
Identifier "Philips 105S"
Option "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
Identifier "Default Screen"
Device "Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
Monitor "Philips 105S"
DefaultDepth 24
SubSection "Display"
Depth           24
Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
Identifier "Default Layout"
Screen "Default Screen"
InputDevice "Generic Keyboard"
InputDevice "Configured Mouse"
EndSection
```
a good read for later use:
*www.linux.com/feature/118108


----------



## faraaz (Oct 28, 2007)

@Thread Creator: Just one small point I'd like to point out...ITS CALLED GUTSY GODDAMNIT! STOP SAYING GUSTY! ITS NOT A FREAKIN GIBBON WHO FARTS A LOT! FEISTY...THEN GUTSY! OKAY?

Thank you for listening...


----------



## abhinandh (Oct 28, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> @Thread Creator: Just one small point I'd like to point out...ITS CALLED GUTSY GODDAMNIT! STOP SAYING GUSTY! ITS NOT A FREAKIN GIBBON WHO FARTS A LOT! FEISTY...THEN GUTSY! OKAY?
> 
> Thank you for listening...


sorry.mispelt it.



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> OK.
> the best method is written in ur xorg.conf itself.
> do a
> 
> ...


hey that did'nt work.look like its an unsolved problem....
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3651004#post3651004

guess i have to clean install gutsy


----------



## praka123 (Oct 29, 2007)

I dont think 845 chip is not running on gutsy.the thread u linked seems to do with latest intel 965,infact DRI may be enabled already for u.try above xorg.conf i pasted and run "glxgears" if available or in terminal :


```
glxinfo |grep render
```
* edit*abhinandh:do this.it seems gutsy does not install DRI by default.

```
sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri
```
 ^this will be the problem.


----------



## abhinandh (Oct 30, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> I dont think 845 chip is not running on gutsy.the thread u linked seems to do with latest intel 965,infact DRI may be enabled already for u.try above xorg.conf i pasted and run "glxgears" if available or in terminal :
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



hey heres the output

```
direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
    GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 845G 20061017 x86/MMX/SSE2
```

and that libgl1-mesa-dri is installed

anyways waiting for the shipit cd to arrive.guess i have to reinstall.
hey look at this pic.think u would find it useful
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/7136_tm0l8/Screenshot-1.png


----------



## praka123 (Oct 30, 2007)

*guess u dont have to reinstall,format etc.that is for regular windows users to reinstall whenever any problem pops up.*
@abhinandh:there are two drivers?
I'll suggest,*u install:* *packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/x11/xserver-xorg-video-i810
and try.
for that when internet is on,sudo apt-get update,
	
	



```
sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-i810
```
 or use synaptic manager after pressing "reload" select and install above driver if already not installed.
as of now,ur using the new driver from intel for mod-setting which is not what we want:
*packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/x11/xserver-xorg-video-intel

Use my-given xorg.conf in #*7 *then edit

```
Section "Device"
Identifier "Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
[B]Driver "i810"[/B]
BusID "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection
```
 I hope u already use the modified xorg.conf given                            #*7*

if u dont know how to edit as sudo,
press alt+f2 to get run dialog,inside run gedit as follows and replace with the xorg.conf given in .

```
gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```
 use "i810" instead of "intel" in device driver.

Also,restart gdm after editing the xorg.conf.

```
sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
```
 or reboot.


----------



## abhinandh (Oct 30, 2007)

@praka123

looks like i pinpointed the problem.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/7137_mnxz0/Screenshot.png

/usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so
why the hell is it loading i915 kern module and loading
/usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so when i have /usr/lib/dri/i810_dri.so

i_810 driver is also giving a BAD V_BIOS CHECKSUM???


----------



## praka123 (Oct 30, 2007)

^i915 maybe the new driver.but tell me-does ur 3D works?
glxinfo |grep render


----------



## abhinandh (Oct 31, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^i915 maybe the new driver.but tell me-does ur 3D works?
> glxinfo |grep render


no
anyways will boot fom fiesty live cd and see which module is being loaded.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 31, 2007)

Intel gfx are the one of the easiest and auto configured gfx cards.It seems weird.I think if u can,install linux-image-2.6.2xxx-686 or -386 instead of linux-image-generic.


----------



## abhinandh (Nov 2, 2007)

hey i just reinstalled all the xorg and bang i got direct rendering!!!!
wish me happy compiz --repalce.
all hail ubuntu.
@praka123 : thank you very much for all your guidance and good luck


----------



## praka123 (Nov 3, 2007)

yeah.am doubting how come intel onboard gfx not supported?OK


----------

